# Booking Airticket without Last Name on Passport



## Catty1987 (Dec 8, 2013)

Has anyone ever booked ticket with Singapore Airlines without last name on passport? 
Urgent help required.

Thanks


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Catty1987 said:


> Has anyone ever booked ticket with Singapore Airlines without last name on passport?
> Urgent help required.
> 
> Thanks


Sure, but what is your concern? Folks booking flights without a last name is common.

Just mention to the agent, that you do not have a last name. For ex. "My name in passport is Anjana Bhat and no last name is mentioned, please issue ticket accordingly". And if you are booking online, you might have to call up the helpline, since last name can be a mandatory field.


----------

